# Northern Motorhome Show



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

We indicated our intention to attend the rally and booked into the show site some 3 months ago and have tickets. We returned back to UK yesterday and upon checking on things I am quite disturbed to see that we are not on the "attendees" list, we will however be at the rally on the Friday not on Thursday as planned so sqeeze up we there will be 31 !!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Yeti

I have sent you a PM which I hope will clear this up.

To everyone else booked for York please check your tickets have MHF down as your club. Only people whose surnames are on Warners List and have tickets with MHF as their club will be allowed to park with MHF.

Warners had made an error re numbers(they said we had 60 booked) At close of booking they now say we have 30, it appears we may have 32!!


The Rally Marshall will not receive the list of surnames from them until next week at the earliest. If you have in fact got tickets with MHF on and have not already contacted me please let me have your surname asap so I can pass this on before I go on holiday on Fri.

Hopefully the new system installed by Nuke will stop these problems in future.

Regards


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello from the Motorhome show in York on this bright and breezy (28 degrees C) Thursday afternoon.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice piccies. Looks lovely.

So what sort of internet connection have you got up there, then?

Gerald


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Trust me, that gazeebo took a lot longer to go up than those two pics intimate :wink: 

Been a steady stream of vans all day, weather is great but windy.

Ian


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Forecast is for more wind tonight, hope you have plenty of tent pegs Ian :lol: :lol:


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi dwwwuk,nice picture of our motohome,thanks
Gary


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello Again,

Gerald, I'm using an Orange 3G phone for the connection (quite acceptable speeds) There's a wireless LAN showing as available for the racecourse too, not sure of the charge for it though.

What connections are other people using?

Gary- Hi, couldn't resist the gazebo pictures  Rather than taking pictures I really should have assisted, Hope you didn't mind your van being in it.

Full marks for getting the gazebo up! Absolutely right, the pictures do it no justice as to the effort put in to getting it up in the gale!

Hope to have a chat to some of you tomorrow, ended up having tea and then relaxing down tonight (long days and all that!) (A little shy as well  )

As you can probably tell, this is our first rally.

Lets hope the wind drops a little by the morning!

David & Rachel.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Thats us ready to leave for york should be there by lunchtime !!thats after stopping Scotch corner for a nice big bacon roll..........

Val & Alan


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Connection - Vodafone 3G, £30/Month 250 meg, there are cheaper deals around but at the moment I'm still tied to this contract.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

dwwwuk said:


> Gerald, I'm using an Orange 3G phone for the connection (quite acceptable speeds) There's a wireless LAN showing as available for the racecourse too, not sure of the charge for it though.
> 
> What connections are other people using?


Thanks, Dave. I still don't have a connection when we're away. It's hard to justify too much monthly expense, and the download limits worry me :? Perhaps I'll just wait until satellite comes down in price :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, I know, I'm going to be a while without a mobile internet connection :roll: 

Gerald


----------

